# Ruger LCR .22 LR opinions please



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thinking of getting for me and wife first carry gun. Been hunting all my life many rifles shotguns only one handgun my dads old S&W .22lr revolver he had in Korea. Good idea bad idea? Thanks in advance for all input.
Fred


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

If the gun is for self defense I would personally buy .38 or bigger. My wife carries a .45, I carry a .45 or a 9mm.

Look at recent instances of self defense shootings. In some cases the intruder was shot 5 or more times before the threat was done. Luckily they were alone. Had there been more than one who knows what could have happened. 

What I'm trying to say is I cannot trust my life to a .22. I don't want to have to relode to address a second threat, and dang it if I shoot someone I want it to be an absolute stop to the threat. 

Just my 2c, spend it wisely! LOL

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

First pc of advise i will give you is to let me know where you find one. Local stores and on line has been sold out of that gun for some time now. I would buy one of i could find one!! 
I will agree with mr a as its probably not the best caliber for defense but it is surely better than nothing. With that being said not too many people i know would stand in front of the business end of one.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a S&W Bodyguard .380. Great for concealment. Also have a Ruger P89 9mm for in the winter when I can conceal it better. Also have a .38 special and .357 mag for when I feel like it. Got a pocket gun in a .22 lr but never carry it. A .22 is better than nothing, but I like a little more caliber behind what I'm carrying...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I carry an LCR in .38spl+P every day. Very light and easy to carry. Smooth trigger pull and very accurate for a snubby. A .38 is a much better choice as a defensive weapon vs a .22. Lots of choices of loads from light target to hot hollow points. This gun has been my constant companion for over 2 years now and I am very happy with it.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

wouldnt carry anything smaller than a .380 I carry a taurus tcp in .380


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

419deerhunter said:


> wouldnt carry anything smaller than a .380 I carry a taurus tcp in .380


+1 .....on no smaller then a .380........ lcp would be a good choice ....well any would be.....I do a lcp and sig 230sl


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Like ironman said .380 lcp summer carry front pocket or back pocket in custom holster,great little gun.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Here's the plan. Git yerself the 380 and let the little woman shoot it and decide if she wants the same or the 22. My mother-in-law just got a 22 Ruger to carry and loves it. And I love her much more now than before she bought the Ruger. It's a sweet little gun. I spent some time with her at the range and it's fun to shoot and the ammo won't hurt the wallet. What's yer location? If you're close we could get together and she could shoot the 22 to get a feel of what she may want. Also a lot of the indoor ranges rent guns.


My 2 cents................


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I bought my wife a Walther P-22. She's a very good shot. She's not afraid to pull the trigger for fear of recoil. She can put 10 shots down range in a hurry.

I sure as hell wouldn't want to be standing in front of it.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Another great gun is the lc380 ruger. It's very new to the market. It shoots the .380 round like the LCP but is in the LC9 frame and size. It give you more grip and less recoil. Prolly getting this for my other half when I can find one.


----------



## streetwisdom101 (Sep 14, 2009)

why not get lcr .357? she can use the .38 in it and when you want to play with it you could shoot some .357


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

the best thing for someone to shoot is whatever they feel comfy and confident with.id rather carry a small caliber gun that i could hit the x with,then a larger caliber that i flinched with every time i shot.my wife had a light small frame 380 to carry,but could only hit the target half the time because of the recoil and small frame of such a light gun.so be cautious.best thing is to go to a range where they can let you shoot different guns,or take a friend that has some diff.guns to try.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks to u all for input got her a 22 to range shoot and 38 to grow into for now both LCR Ruger 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

